# HELP with my RAD snowblower for a John Deere lawnmower



## Scottj4 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a John Deere zero turn z track F687 lawnmower for my home use. RAD manufactured a snowblower (model 8176) for John Deere that only fit the F620, F680 and F687 models. John Deere stopped making these models 2-3 years ago. I found a slightly used RAD snoblower in Minnesota. I bought it and had it shipped to me in Utah. The snowblower is in great shape and looks like it will work great. My problem is that there is supposed to be a control box on the lawnmower that has 2 switches. One is to electrically move the snow chute, the other to move the hydrolic lift up and down. The snowblower did not come with that control box. I called the John Deere dealership in Minnesota where I bought the snowblower, and dealerships in Utah and they can't seem to get any information about the control box. I also contacted RAD and they e-mailed me an opertators manual and a parts manual. The control box is not listed in the parts manual, which leads me and the people at RAD that it is a John Deere part. Does anyone have a john deere F687 with a snowblower and could you get a part number off of it for me. Any other advice on how I can get a control box would be appreciated

Scott


----------



## Kermit1 (May 5, 2009)

*Need help finding snowblower for F687*

Hello. I've been looking for a snowblower for an John Deere F687 that I just bought. I could not find the RAD website or any thing on the internet. How did you find your snowblower? Can you point me to the RAD website? thank you.


----------



## Scottj4 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is the website.

http://www.radtechnologies.ca/

Their snowblower is the best. I finally got my hookied up. No one, and I mean no one at John deere has any idea that their is a snowblower for this machine. You need to contact RAD and tell them you need to buy it direct from them because no one at John Deere even knows they exist. There is a hydrolic lift that you need in addition to the snowblower. They are amazing once you get it hooked up. Good luck


----------



## Kermit1 (May 5, 2009)

Hey Scott. Thanks for the information! I'll let you know what happens.....


----------

